# my pretty little lady



## lil-ashes6 (Apr 26, 2012)

<--- is Rosie








Rosie with my Budgie Lollie

















being cheeky Rosie


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Rosie is gorgeous and surprise, Rosie is actually a very handsome boy!!!! The red eye in the picture indicates a split to cinnamon which only males can be, I see some possible ghost pearls, and a solid grey tail feather!!!


----------



## lil-ashes6 (Apr 26, 2012)

**

oh that sucks... i got told it was a girl by a breeder... FML... rosie hasn't talked but rosie is starting to whistle when i whistle..


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Rosie is very pretty


----------



## SuzieQueue (Mar 12, 2012)

gorjus ! what a lovelly tiel


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Pieds are tricky to visually sex sometimes because males can keep their tail barring for a long time, but a solid grey tail feather without any barring always indicates male.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Yep Rosie is a boy! There is no way around the genetics, only males can carry sex-recessive splits. He is a gorgeous bird though. Unfortunately in most cases, you have to take that risk of getting either gender of bird unless the breeder you're working with does dna tests for sexing. I'm sorry it is not a girl  

I know how you feel though, I picked up 2 boys who were supposed to be girls before I finally found a REAL girl.

Also, can I ask you to resize your pictures? They distort the webpage before resizing themselves..but people who are using dial-up or low-bandwidth internet will have a hard time loading the page because they are very large. If you're using photobucket, I usually resize to their preset size of 400x400 for pictures I post to the forum.


----------



## AMom2011 (Apr 25, 2012)

awe, he/she is beautiful !! congrats. and If he is a boy, you could always name him Ronald, or Ronny, instead of Rosi.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Rosie is very cute!


----------



## JessieBlanket (Feb 20, 2012)

Pretty bird.


----------



## dstrukd (May 4, 2011)

xoxsarahxox said:


> Rosie is gorgeous and surprise, Rosie is actually a very handsome boy!!!! The red eye in the picture indicates a split to cinnamon which only males can be, I see some possible ghost pearls, and a solid grey tail feather!!!


uhm? only males can get the cinnamon gene?

i have a female cinnamon(ithink) i know she's female because she had a mate at one point until he flew away?


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

dstrukd said:


> uhm? only males can get the cinnamon gene?
> 
> i have a female cinnamon(ithink) i know she's female because she had a mate at one point until he flew away?


Females can be cinnamon. But only males can be split to cinnamon.


----------



## dstrukd (May 4, 2011)

meaggiedear said:


> Females can be cinnamon. But only males can be split to cinnamon.


ah i give up trying to understand


----------



## AMom2011 (Apr 25, 2012)

dstrukd said:


> ah i give up trying to understand


HAHAHAHA it's too much for us 'normal' folks, right? 

I've been reading and reading for hours in here, and the more I read, the more confused I get, lol 
BUT, there is amazing information about anything and everything in here, it's just the whole splitting of genes that is just too complicated for me. ANd that's ok, that's why we have experts in here


----------



## lil-ashes6 (Apr 26, 2012)

if there is ghost pearls on the tail feather what does that mean?? my step-dad said that "rosie" is a girl the red eye in 2 of the pics are from the camera. i went to a bird breeder markets yesterday (6-may-12) and asked around, more people said "rosie" was a girl. so i dont no any more


----------



## lil-ashes6 (Apr 26, 2012)

*confused*

"it's just the whole splitting of genes that is just too complicated for me."
how can you tell ? 
Pieds thats what mine


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

A split means that the bird carries one copy of the gene, where it would need two copies of that gene to be visual( with recessive mutations), with sex-linked mutations ( pearl, cinnamon, lutino) the gene is carried on the X chromosome. Females in tiels are XY and males are XX therefore if females get that gene then they are automatically that mutation and they cant be split to it, but since males have two X chromosomes they can be split to a sex-linked mutation or visual if they get two copies of that gene.

Here is an illustration from Susanne showing split to pearl and split to cinnamon, http://s525.photobucket.com/albums/...r birds/?action=view&current=Splits-ILLUS.jpg. Now a fallow split can show up as a red eye in pics as well which is a normal recessive mutation but I can see Rosie has a solid grey tail feather. Look at "her" tail feathers, maybe you can post a good picture of them just to be sure, if "she" has solid tail feathers without any yellow tail stripes then she is a he, period. Only males lose the tail stripes.


As an example I included a pic of my males tail feathers, you can see they are all solid except one still has striping


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

He is really cute.How about naming him Ross never mind the sex,its a gorgeous and healthy bird,thats what matters.i suggest you go on the safe side and try getting a DNA sexed one next time.Congratulations anyway X x


----------



## lil-ashes6 (Apr 26, 2012)

*my tiel's tail*

i have just taking a pictures of my tiel's tail...


----------



## lil-ashes6 (Apr 26, 2012)

yeah i don't care if a boy or a girl as long it's healthy... im still goin to call it Rosie as he/she responds to the name


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Definately a boy, the grey tail feathers ( except for the lightly mottled front ones) are solid, no tail barring, meaning male.


----------

